# Is anyone tweeting, txting or blogging from the T4G Conference?



## BobVigneault (Apr 13, 2010)

Is anyone aware of someone giving an electronic play by play from the conference? I know Mohler will be typing on his iPhone every chance he gets. The guy is such a gadget junkie, and I love him for it. Dever is already updating Facebook.

I was disappointed that they don't have streaming video from there.


----------



## Herald (Apr 13, 2010)

I believe Tom Ascol is Tweeting from the conference.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought about making the typical snide remark, but I decided to leave that for Joshua since he always does it better.


----------

